# OpenVPN to VLAN



## kijimoshi (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi, i am find a resolve for my questions.
I have a gate server and three office, two work with vlan, one with openvpn.
Task: 
Make openvpn with vlan, for working three offices in one vlan.
How to resolve?
P.S. Sorry for my english =)
------------
Russian translate:
Привет, помогите.
Есть шлюз и 3 офиса, 2 из которых работает на vlan22, третий работает через vpn.
Как завернуть VPN подключение в vlan таким образом что бы он был идентичен с 2мя остальными офисами?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2016)

There's really no need to run the VLANs on top of the VPN connections.


----------

